# gas blender



## kwik 1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Who teaches a gas blender course.
Thanks in advance


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Well I mix eggs, jackdaniels and refried beans for a quite aromatic gas blend. Sorry couldnt help myself. Lol


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

This was my first thought


----------



## OWS (Jul 10, 2014)

Tdi


----------



## kwik 1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks I found someone.


----------

